# Electric Kettles?



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

So... I think I'm on my 4th cordless electric kettle now. 
First was a plastic one where it started to leak when the plastic window thing melted a bit. 

Then the next two I don't even remember. So short lived. 

And this last one was mostly metal. I thought metal wouldn't melt and it would burn like hell anytime my hand accidentally grazed it (boy I didn't think that through). But the hinge to the top of the lid was plastic and that melted off too. 

So now I'm fed up and want to know if you guys have one that doesn't... suck.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

electric kettles are the leaf blowers of the water heating world.

Why don't they suck? And why do they suck so much?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've always had the heat up on the stove kind so I can't comment.

My mom has had this same one for years... I think its kitchen aid or something?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We have some crappy $20 from Canadian Tire, my gf uses it pretty much twice a day or more, and it's still going fine so far as I can tell.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've always worked well with the stainless steel whistle kettle & good Thermos brand vaccum bottle. I find The Rock model from Thermos to hold hot h2o a good 12hrs with still an uncomfortable burning feel when you run the water over the hand at 20hrs. Mind you this was tested in a ~18C stable kitchen. So far that thermos model is the best for the price. Glass lined thermos will fair a bit better but you if you ever drop or knock it hard enough you can fracture or break it. I've still got one unused new of the same model I've got on sale at Can.T before so if you want it give me a PM on it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a electric kettle that stays plugged in, and keeps the water hot all the time. These usually run at least $100, but last a long time (My parents haven't replaced theirs yet, and they've had it since I was born...)

Or do you specifically want one of those kettles that boil water only when you want it to?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Be sure to get one that shuts off automatically when it boils dry. That should help. To save power, get one that's only as large as you need. 

Or maybe it won't help -- I've never had a cordless kettle. Hm. Consider our method below:

Plugging and unplugging kettles is a pain. We keep ours at the front of the end of the counter by the fridge. We wired a heavy cord and plug into a switched wall outlet, mounted it under the counter, and plugged it into a GFI outlet over the counter. The kettle is plugged into this switched outlet and can be turned on and off with the switch. The short kettle cord is long enough to pour out water without unplugging the kettle. We fill it by filling a container at the sink and pouring it into the kettle.

If you do this, be sure to use a heavy cord and plug. Lamp cord won't do it -- kettles are generally 1000-1500watts, and will heat a piece of lamp cord enough to damage it. (Voice of experience here!)

We came up with this dodge 20 years ago when we moved into the house. I don't remember whether cordless kettles weren't available or were expensive then, or whether we just had too much else to deal with and the existing kettle was fine, but it's worked well for us.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

AquariAM - I have no idea what you're talking about lol. But, I do have a leaf blower that also sucks too. It sucks at blowing and it sucks at sucking and... this is sounding dirty while I'm typing this so I'll stop here.  

I'm looking for the one that you boil when you need it. Parents don't like the ones that are constantly heated for some reason. The kettle gets used anywhere around 4+ a day.

FYI.
The cordless ones are the ones that have a base that stays plugged in and the kettle sits on top of the base. You press some sorta button/switch on the kettle and it boils the water while it is sitting on the base. When boiled, it usually just turns off and you pick up the kettle without the cord attached.

Anyway, I was only wondering if there are any out there that you guys/gals have tried and are quite happy with. Because so far all mine have pretty much melted


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I use a electric kettle that stays plugged in, and keeps the water hot all the time. These usually run at least $100, but last a long time (My parents haven't replaced theirs yet, and they've had it since I was born...)
> 
> Or do you specifically want one of those kettles that boil water only when you want it to?


Yeah, they are actually call electric thermo pot and they last a long time and you will always have hot water when you need it and there is also a timer which I push just before I go to bed and it shuts off for 6 hours and will come back on after that. Also there are 3 heat setting. My holds 4 litres of water and when it gets low you just dump more cold water in and it will heat up to your set temperature. These thermo pots keeps the heat in for a long time so you don't waste too much electricity.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> Yeah, they are actually call electric thermo pot and they last a long time and you will always have hot water when you need it


Is that what they're called in English? I only know what they are called in Chinese and Japanese 

But WiyRay mentioned his parents don't like them. Oh well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The model we have (cordless with a plug-in base) is the Sunbeam 3233-33.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I honestly dont understand the purpose of an electric kettle. Its a superfluous appliance. Why can't I use my already existing stove?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cause it takes too long.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be looking into the KitchenAid and SunBeam ones. 

Not to mention, the stove doesn't have an auto-off function. You can forget about it and it won't end up burning down the house... hopefully.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Is that what they're called in English? I only know what they are called in Chinese and Japanese
> 
> But WiyRay mentioned his parents don't like them. Oh well.


Yes, that what they call in English. My is made by Panasonic and in use for 3 years now and still have the box. It actually don't use much electricity since it stay hot in that thermo pot for a long time. We can get hot water anytime...we love it


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

+1 sunbeam. capacity 1.7 L auto shut off. so far so good.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Cause it takes too long.


Its like 3 minutes. How much do you need to boil to have a coffee or a tea.
It's like the whole 1950's gadget craze. Get an electric kettle, jam spreader, club sandwitch four-way-cutter, chair scooter inner- with optional chair scooter outer upgrade, mouth wiper, and a big shiny stainless steel robot. Because in the 1950s everyone wanted one. I assume. Wasn't there.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Its like 3 minutes. How much do you need to boil to have a coffee or a tea.
> It's like the whole 1950's gadget craze. Get an electric kettle, jam spreader, club sandwitch four-way-cutter, chair scooter inner- with optional chair scooter outer upgrade, mouth wiper, and a big shiny stainless steel robot. Because in the 1950s everyone wanted one. I assume. Wasn't there.


LOL...I want one of those big shiny stainless steel robot too


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Forget the robot. Jam spreader sounds pretty darn good right about now.


----------

